# Feed Rate Trim???



## md2002 (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought some pellets that burned good at first and I suppose they still burn good but the flame is out of control high. I decided to mess with the feed rate to see if that will help but I have no idea what I'm doing?

The directions only say to move the feed rate to a higher setting? The manual also says:

_Used to change the feed rate
trims in ¼ second increments for all feed settings. When this
button is pressed, all the light will light up on the Heat Output
Indicator except for the one that shows the current setting; the
default setting is the number 4 light. To adjust the setting hold
the Feed Rate Trim button down and press the Heat Level up or
down buttons to adjust the setting._

What does this mean? If the default is 4 and I move it to 3 do more or less pellets get fed? It's not very descriptive in the manual. Anyway, I tried to mess with the feed rate last night and I gave the stove less air and this morning it was a disaster. I had about 1/2 inch solid brick on the bottom of the burn pot and the burn pot was full of pellets this morning on top of the clinkers (I'm surprised the stove didn't shut off). 

Can someone explain what feed rate is to me?

Thanks!


----------



## rona (Nov 10, 2013)

Not sure what stove you have but most will have a fuel adjustment and combustion fan adjustement to get the proper setting. You changed the fuel setting and the pot was over flowing by morning. Normally that would mean you increased the fuel flo or decreased the fan speed. I always suggest writing the change you made down on a piece of paper then write down the results so if you have a mess you could turn the adjustment the other way and get it straightened out.
 Sometimes we just forget from one season to another and writing it down will give you a reference to go by. Also its good because if the stove starts acting funny it may be time to do a cleaning. Write down when you clean it too just as a reference as you can use this information when buying pellets which burned better for you etc.


----------



## md2002 (Nov 10, 2013)

rona said:


> Not sure what stove you have but most will have a fuel adjustment and combustion fan adjustement to get the proper setting. You changed the fuel setting and the pot was over flowing by morning. Normally that would mean you increased the fuel flo or decreased the fan speed. I always suggest writing the change you made down on a piece of paper then write down the results so if you have a mess you could turn the adjustment the other way and get it straightened out.
> Sometimes we just forget from one season to another and writing it down will give you a reference to go by. Also its good because if the stove starts acting funny it may be time to do a cleaning. Write down when you clean it too just as a reference as you can use this information when buying pellets which burned better for you etc.



I have an Enviro Milan insert. The combustion fan doesn't give must in the way of directions either. It just says you can turn it up or down but it doesn't say what it does when you turn it up or down


----------



## reg1952 (Nov 10, 2013)

When you press the auger rate or combustion blower buttons the lights on the panel for the heat setting will show you what rate it is set to. Eg. If you push the auger button and watch the heat indicator lights. The light that is not lit is the rate it is set to. So if you push the ager rate button and the lights light up on the heat indicator all except the second from the bottom you are set to level 2 for the auger rate. So if you want more pellets just push the auger button and the heat up button. the light will move up to level 3. Same thing for combustion blower speed. It will take a few tries. Go slow. I freaked around with mine for a long time before I understood the manual. Good luck.


----------



## md2002 (Nov 10, 2013)

reg1952 said:


> When you press the auger rate or combustion blower buttons the lights on the panel for the heat setting will show you what rate it is set to. Eg. If you push the auger button and watch the heat indicator lights. The light that is not lit is the rate it is set to. So if you push the ager rate button and the lights light up on the heat indicator all except the second from the bottom you are set to level 2 for the auger rate. So if you want more pellets just push the auger button and the heat up button. the light will move up to level 3. Same thing for combustion blower speed. It will take a few tries. Go slow. I freaked around with mine for a long time before I understood the manual. Good luck.



Ok, thanks, but what does the combustion blower do? If I mess with the setting I'm not sure what will change.


----------



## reg1952 (Nov 11, 2013)

The combustion blower is the fan that blows air into the fire pot.If you have pellets building up in the centre of the pot and not burning and turning into something that looks like coal you need to turn the blower up.


----------



## md2002 (Nov 11, 2013)

Got it! Thanks for the help. I'll start messing around with the 2 settings and see what happens.


----------



## rona (Nov 11, 2013)

Watch your flame and I would watch the temp of your exhaust if possible. To much air will just blow the heat out of the exh pipe. There is a fine line  between to much and not enough. You want a somewhat brisk flame but not like a blow torch.


----------



## md2002 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks, the last few days things have been fine.... No charcoal in the burn pot and the flame has been under control. I did nothing to the settings, just weird. I will keep an eye on it though.


----------



## mcginnin (Nov 8, 2014)

md2002 said:


> Thanks, the last few days things have been fine.... No charcoal in the burn pot and the flame has been under control. I did nothing to the settings, just weird. I will keep an eye on it though.




If this thread is still open i have the same problem with the same unit enviro milan . Do you have a magic setting?


----------



## md2002 (Nov 8, 2014)

mcginnin said:


> If this thread is still open i have the same problem with the same unit enviro milan . Do you have a magic setting?



Hey, I can't say I have a magic setting. I've had my unit for 3 years now, maybe 4, and I'm still learning. I ended up setting the feed rate one setting lower and that seemed to help for awhile.....last year. This year I got the same pellets and it didn't work so I adjusted the air so more air would come into the stove. That seemed to work fine and seemed to be working well. What I've noticed is depending on the pellets I sometimes need to tweak the settings. As I said though, I'm still learning.....my problem this year is the flame is out of control. A bit too high for my liking so now I'm trying to figure out how to get the flame lower.

Good luck, man. There is no magic setting.


----------



## mcginnin (Nov 8, 2014)

md2002 said:


> Hey, I can't say I have a magic setting. I've had my unit for 3 years now, maybe 4, and I'm still learning. I ended up setting the feed rate one setting lower and that seemed to help for awhile.....last year. This year I got the same pellets and it didn't work so I adjusted the air so more air would come into the stove. That seemed to work fine and seemed to be working well. What I've noticed is depending on the pellets I sometimes need to tweak the settings. As I said though, I'm still learning.....my problem this year is the flame is out of control. A bit too high for my liking so now I'm trying to figure out how to get the flame lower.
> 
> Good luck, man. There is no magic setting.



I kind of figure setting would be different with pellets/weather..... Thanks for the feedback. I think I might just get a tech/service and ask some questions. When it works it works great just seems like it will burn awesome for 5-7 min and then just fizzle out.  Thanks for the quick response. Ive dropped the feed rate and seems to be better. i will keep tinkering with it.


----------

